# CMOS battery failure



## pkkumarcool (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey friend recently i am having another issue.My time in windows 7 keeps changing everytime i switch on my computer.When i start my computer error message shows "CMOS battery failure press enter to continue", pc starts and time changes to default! Do i have to change my cmos battery?


----------



## khmadhu (Dec 28, 2011)

pkkumarcool said:


> Hey friend recently i am having another issue.My time in windows 7 keeps changing everytime i switch on my computer.When i start my computer error message shows "CMOS battery failure press enter to continue", pc starts and time changes to default! Do i have to change my cmos battery?



Yes Indeed....


----------



## roque (Dec 28, 2011)

pkkumarcool said:


> Hey friend recently i am having another issue.My time in windows 7 keeps changing everytime i switch on my computer.When i start my computer error message shows "CMOS battery failure press enter to continue", pc starts and time changes to default! Do i have to change my cmos battery?



I don't think u need to do that...just remove it first and place it back firmly....it happened with me too once...was able to solve it by the same...


----------



## CA50 (Dec 28, 2011)

@pkkumarcool, its advisable to replace the battery, it cost some 20-25 bucks


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 28, 2011)

CA50 said:


> @pkkumarcool, its advisable to replace the battery, it cost some 20-25 bucks



Thanks for reply everybody,i have removed and replaced cmos battery but still problem not solved will replace my battery tomorrow


----------



## CA50 (Dec 28, 2011)

^ you can measure the current voltage or the CMOS battery using a a voltmeter or a multimeter.

Note that the voltage must be >2.x V to work properly


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 30, 2011)

if replacing the battery does not work then probably CMOS RTC chip is not working u need to RMA the MB


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 30, 2011)

Replacing the chip worked!!!!! Thank god it wasnt a big chip failure!


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 30, 2011)

^^ Eh!
FYI: I guess it was your first time. You need to replace the battery once every 2-3 years. Matter of fact.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 30, 2011)

**imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/30122011035.jpg


----------



## CA50 (Dec 30, 2011)

pkkumarcool said:


> *Replacing the chip worked*!!!!! Thank god it wasnt a big chip failure!



I guess thats a battery you have replaced


----------



## khanhasim (Jan 13, 2013)

pkkumarcool said:


> Thanks for reply everybody,i have removed and replaced cmos battery but still problem not solved will replace my battery tomorrow




hey i have the same problem you have please tell me which chip you changed


----------

